# Great Home Available!! Ct.



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I am currently housing two white male pigeons, both rescues, in a comfortable loft. I was hoping to find or adopt more by now. Both males are 100% healthy and ready for some girlz!!! Please contact me if you know of any female pigeon(s) in need of a good home. Thanks!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket, where are you located in Conn? Are you anywhere close to Niantic?


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I am actually located in a town named Killingworth... Niantic is somewhere in the vicinity of 30 to 40 minutes away... certainly not too far!!! Why? do you know of any female pigeons looking for a place to call home???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well .. Renee's asking for a reason .. that reason is probably a 911 Pigeon Alert bird that needs a home  If that one doesn't work out, there are many in need of homes in the NYC and adjacent NJ area.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> I am actually located in a town named Killingworth... Niantic is somewhere in the vicinity of 30 to 40 minutes away... certainly not too far!!! Why? do you know of any female pigeons looking for a place to call home???


Well, I know of a bird that may need a home, but I have no idea whether it's a male or female. Acually, it hasn't even been caught yet. It is a pigeon from 911. I was just asking and sort of "getting my ducks in a row" so to speak. There is a picture of it here http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=142585&postcount=1 although not a very good one. The bird has a band but it's orange according to the finder and I'm pretty sure it is probably just a snap band, so there will be no way to trace the owner. Hopefully I'll hear from the lady today. You let me know if you're truly interested and we'll go from there if she catches it. Thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket, I already know what you will probably say, but I told the lady I would ask, so I'm asking......... She can't seem to catch the pigeon. Not sure exactly how hard she's trying but she wanted to know if you could come catch it if you are interested in taking it. I told her that I doubted you would drive that far just to see if you could catch the bird. Of course I don't expect you to. I just said I would ask and I keep my promises.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Just read the message now Renee!!! It would be a definate "yes" male or female on the adopting it part, the catching part is iffy... I am not opposed to trying... it is just my work schedule and I am leaving town on Friday morning for my husbands 40th birthday!!! Soooo, what do we know about how hard she has tried??? Can we find out? Is the pigeon flying off when she tries? Because I do own a nifty little net that helped me to catch Hey Zues!!! He was so sick when I first got him so he was not keen on flying. Let me know what you learn and I will talk it over with my husband on a drive to Niantic...


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Terry... I drove to NJ to rescue my second pigeon... it was more like a 3 plus hour drive there. Worth every minute... but I am hoping to find pigeons closer to me. At least not in the direction of New York since the traffic is unbearable!! Fourth of July weekend I drove my son to JFK airport and he flew all the way to California and called me when he landed and I was just pulling into my driveway!!!! JFK should take me 2 hours and 45 minutes to get to or from... traffic! Lots of traffic!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Just read the message now Renee!!! It would be a definate "yes" male or female on the adopting it part, the catching part is iffy... I am not opposed to trying... it is just my work schedule and I am leaving town on Friday morning for my husbands 40th birthday!!! Soooo, what do we know about how hard she has tried??? Can we find out? Is the pigeon flying off when she tries? Because I do own a nifty little net that helped me to catch Hey Zues!!! He was so sick when I first got him so he was not keen on flying. Let me know what you learn and I will talk it over with my husband on a drive to Niantic...


Don't really know how hard she's tried. I'll find out though. I don't think this bird is really sick. Think it's just enjoying be free. LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just sent this lady (Linda is her name) a message and asked if I could give you her phone number and/or e-mail address. That way the two of you could discuss this without having to go through me. I'll PM you her info if she says it's ok.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Great!!! Thanks Renee... I hope I can help this bird out.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Update; we emailed a few times and then the pigeon flew off on its own. It sounded healthy, so maybe it found it's way back to where it longed to be. Here's hoping. In the meantime, no new birds in my loft!!! Funny how these things work out. I knew of so many before I was prepared to take on more birds and now that I am set up, no birds to adopt!!! I really want to rescue but at this point, I'd consider buying two females... I just don't know how to go about it and what is truly involved. Any advice and/or news on new rescues waiting to be had??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Got a possibility.............two baby ferals in Staten Island, approx 2 weeks old. Finder doesn't really want to continue caring for them. I have contacted a rescue group in NY but haven't heard from them yet. I checked the map and I know you said you would rather go the OTHER way, but it's about a 2 hour drive. I'm pretty sure that the rescue group will get them, but if they didn't for some reason, would you be interested?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just thought of another one that I have on the 911 PA. This bird is in Higganum, CT. I see that's only 10 miles for you. I just looked on my list real quick so I would have to check again, but I believe that we are having hard time finding the owner or they don't want the bird back or something.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello Lovebirds!! Renee, Higganum is practically Killingworth!!! I would go and get the bird today!!! Let me know details as I am ready to go!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, as for the New York babies... if the rescue group does not help there, I would make the trip... Hate that route, but love them birds!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, saw you're on and just wanted to say HI - hope Hey Zues and Hey Jude are doing great and that you'll be able to get LOTS more pigeons!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Maggie!! My boyz are doing just fine! Thanks for asking. Hope to have more to speak of soon. Keep your fingers crossed on the local one!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH I see you're on. I wish I had unlimited long distance and I would have just called you. I've had a hard time with some of the 911 cases because of that. I'm already holding my breath waiting on the phone bill. I've picked up the phone and made a few calls and my husband will probably have a cow when the bill comes in. Anyway, you'll hopefully know something tomorrow one way or the other.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Renee... I'm sorry about the phone bill!! If these people will give you their number, pm me and I can make the calls so you don't have to! They really do get ya on the phone charges if you don't have an unlimited long distance package. Let me know how I can help out there!


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*Searching for found birds by State*

Renee,

We have the ability to search through our birds by state also and can check that way if needed, I also can search by status.

Ellen


----------

